# 01.5 S4 error code questions



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

Monday,14,December,2009,22:26:38:14777
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8D0 907 551 M
Component and/or Version: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0002
Software Coding: 06711
Work Shop Code: WSC 63351
4 Faults Found:
17862 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235): Short to Ground
P1454 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16815 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 2: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0431 - 35-00 - -
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0421 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17866 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 2 (G236): Short to Ground
P1458 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
Took it to an Audi dealer when I was only getting errors on bank2, and they said to replace the cat and EGT, and the bad cat caused the EGT to go bad. I have a used cat and EGT coming from a 64k mile 01.5 S4, and I'm considering buying bank1's cat and EGT, from the same seller.
Question: Did me going too long(mover a month) on my bad cat and EGT cause bank1's cat and EGT to go bad? I haven't gotten all of the parts yet, so I can't say if replacing the cat and EGT removed the errors or not, but I plan to do them soon.
*Both EGTs were replaced less than a year ago, according to the records that came with the car when I bought it, back in June.
Hopefully I provided enough information, without too much babbling. Feel free to ask questions.
Thanks in advance,
Scott


----------

